
Kanye album launch pushes Tidal to the top US app - tefo-mohapi
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/02/15/kanyes-album-launch-pushed-tidal-to-the-top-us-app-now-hes-begging-mark-zuckerberg-for-cash/
======
SixSigma
Meanwhile, on reddit :

> Why is almost no one talking about how Tidal has taken THOUSANDS of people's
> money for a download of Kanye West's new album, not given them the album,
> and are not answering their help and support tickets?

> Tidal's Twitter feed has been flooded with complaints and requests for
> refunds since yesterday morning due to an apparent glitch in the payment
> section of their website which allowed people to pay for Kanye West's new
> album yet never sent them a link to download the album.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/45wpeh/why_is_almost...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/45wpeh/why_is_almost_no_one_talking_about_how_tidal_has/)

